# fetching ports fails (proxy auth)



## oz42 (Mar 1, 2017)

This is what I have tried:
`[root@fb386 /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable]# make
===>  Found saved configuration for openssh-portable-7.4.p1,1
===>   openssh-portable-7.4.p1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> openssh-7.4p1.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch https://ftp.OpenBSD.org/pub/OpenBSD/OpenSSH/portable/openssh-7.4p1.tar.gz
fetch: https://ftp.OpenBSD.org/pub/OpenBSD/OpenSSH/portable/openssh-7.4p1.tar.gz: Proxy Authentication Required`

Before that, I have put these entries into make.conf:
`FETCH_ENV+= HTTP_PROXY_AUTH=basic:*:myuser:mypwd
FETCH_ENV+= HTTP_PROXY=http://proxyserver:8080
FETCH_ENV+= HTTPS_PROXY=http://proxyserver:8080
FETCH_ENV+= FTP_PROXY=http://proxyserver:8080`

Why do I still get "Proxy Authentication Required"? Even a simple
`setenv http_proxy http://myuser:mypwd@proxyserver:8080`
at the shell does not work.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2017)

Does it work if you try something like this? 
`env http_proxy=http://myuser:mypwd@proxyserver:8080 fetch https://ftp.OpenBSD.org/pub/OpenBSD/OpenSSH/portable/openssh-7.4p1.tar.gz`


----------



## oz42 (Mar 1, 2017)

I still get the `Proxy Authentication Required` message.


----------

